# Michigan



## English (Mar 30, 2009)

Feel like I'm up here all alone! 

Mike


----------



## jhm47 (Mar 31, 2009)

I knew there was an upper Michigan (UP), and a lower Michigan, but I never knew there was a mid Michigan.  

We were there once near the lake.  It was 4th of July weekend, and we found a nice farm where they grew cherries.  Ate them till we were ready to burst.  Next day-------we stayed real close to the bathroom.  They kept us very regular (about every 15 minutes).  They were delicious though.  Welcome to this site!


----------



## English (Mar 31, 2009)

That's a good one!  Mid-Michigan is what we call the central part of the Lower Peninsula.  Sounds like you may have been in the Traverse City area where they grow the sweet cherries.  They are delicious but you shouldn't over indulge!


----------



## PattiXmas (May 18, 2009)

Michigan here


----------



## GrassFarmer (May 18, 2009)

jhm47 said:
			
		

> I knew there was an upper Michigan (UP), and a lower Michigan, but I never knew there was a mid Michigan.
> 
> We were there once near the lake.  It was 4th of July weekend, and we found a nice farm where they grew cherries.  Ate them till we were ready to burst.  Next day-------we stayed real close to the bathroom.  They kept us very regular (about every 15 minutes).  They were delicious though.  Welcome to this site!


----------



## wynedot55 (May 18, 2009)

PattiXmas said:
			
		

> Michigan here


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (May 18, 2009)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> PattiXmas said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Michigan here


----------



## m.holloway (May 18, 2009)

Hey Mike, With this group your never alone!!!!!!!!


----------



## Faithfarm (May 20, 2009)

Mid-Michigan is where I am.


----------



## glyders (May 23, 2009)

Mid michian here too! Dimondale to be exact. My name is Marilyn and my BF is bringing home 2 baby pigs from Manton area tomorrow. We are totally clueless on how to raise pigs!    Any hints, tips, suggestions would be much appreciated!


----------



## wynedot55 (May 23, 2009)




----------



## Freebie (Jul 16, 2009)

Hello from SW Michigan.  I usually spend my time on the BYC.  But will try to make it here a little more.  After all, I do have dogs, cats and pigs, as well as the chickens.


----------



## wynedot55 (Jul 16, 2009)




----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 16, 2009)

to the herd.


----------



## Kute Kitten (Jul 16, 2009)

to the herd!


----------



## laurasbale (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi everyone

I go on Backyard Chickens, and were thinking about getting a Pair of Nigerian mini goats, and on the MI thread there they gave me link to this forum.

to get info on getting goats

we have 26 chickens, 3 Rouen x magpie ducks, 2 Black east Indies ducks. going to be adding on 2 more Black East Indies in a week


----------



## jenn (Sep 20, 2009)

Hello out there.

I came over here from BYC also. I am in White Cloud so I am  in between SW MI and Central MI, I guess. 

I have 3 sufflok/texel sheep. 2 ewes due any day now and 1 weather sheep and I have 1 Nubian/saanan weather goat. Oh and can't forget the 25 isa browns. 

Hope all have a great day and soak up the nice weather here in MI while we have it!!


----------



## michickenwrangler (Nov 5, 2009)

Me too, originally a BYC'er and now getting a goat so I need to get educated beyond the books. I live near West Branch


----------



## shelleyb1969 (Jan 10, 2010)

Just arrived here in BYH....I'm a regular in BYC.  I'm wanting to start up a hair sheep herd this spring.  Does anyone in Michigan have Barbados?  I live in the lower thumb.


----------



## Lil_Miss_Farmer_Chick (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi everyone, my name is Gayle and my husband Brendan and I live with our four children in Kalkaska,  we are about a half hour or so from Traverse City.  We have 2 dogs, 7 cats, 2 hermit crabs, and coming this spring will be an assortment of chickens, and hopeful at least 2 kinder goats.


----------



## runamuck (Feb 3, 2010)

Lower Northern michigan here...   Which mean top part of the mitten  lol!!!!!    Just wanted to say Hi...    And does anyone one know anyone who raises market sheep  I need 2 for my kidz 4h project this yr   they must weigh at least 80 lbs by  aug 17th


----------



## mnblonde (Feb 3, 2010)

west central Mn Here-have Lamancha's and mini manchas-and one orney old angora


----------



## michickenwrangler (Feb 9, 2010)

runamuck said:
			
		

> Lower Northern michigan here...   Which mean top part of the mitten  lol!!!!!    Just wanted to say Hi...    And does anyone one know anyone who raises market sheep  I need 2 for my kidz 4h project this yr   they must weigh at least 80 lbs by  aug 17th


Check out www.bestfarmbuys.com 

There's also a guy near West Branch who raises meat sheep


----------



## Lil_Miss_Farmer_Chick (Feb 10, 2010)

Is there anyone in Michigan that has Kinder goats?


----------



## michickenwrangler (May 17, 2010)

SInce we have some more Michigan members, I thought I would get this thread going again.

So what's going on in Michigan?

For me, I've got 2 batches of chicks I'm still brooding and got to build a new run and coop for, std cochins in one batch, black stars and easter eggers in the other.

Also, I'm busy conditioning my horse for our first competitive trail ride for the year up at the Bay de Noc-Grand Island Trail that runs from Rapid River to Munising in da U.P. We're only doing 25 miles on Sunday, but it's a fun trail, the trees are so HUGE. I just hope it's fairly warm this year. When I rode it in '08, the temp was only in the 40s all day, did not make for fun river crossings 

So what's everyone else up to?


----------



## Trail rider (May 17, 2010)

Moreal Mushroom  Hunting. Great season this year.


----------



## Lil_Miss_Farmer_Chick (May 17, 2010)

Last night, my husband and I finished the chicken coop/run.  We have 44 chickens and we are so happy to have them out of the garage.  Next we have to put up the run for a buck and wether.  After that we have to finish the goat shed.  We pick them up in 2 weeks, so we will be busy every day/night that it doesn't rain.    I am so happy yet exhausted and we only just started.  LOL


----------



## michickenwrangler (May 17, 2010)

Trail rider said:
			
		

> Moreal Mushroom  Hunting. Great season this year.


We got about 7 of them growing near our garage, enough for DH to fry them up for a side dish.

Anyone started their garden yet?

You sound very busy, Farmer Chick. What kind of goats are you getting?


----------



## Lil_Miss_Farmer_Chick (May 18, 2010)

michickenwrangler, 
My husband and I will be picking up 4 Kinder goats from KinderKorner.  2 doelings, buck, + wether.  This will be my maiden voyage into goat keeping.  I'm so excited!

We used to have morel mushrooms growing in the yard, but I haven't seen any in years.  Not sure what happened to them.  My son went to environmental camp and brought home a large mesh bag full of them.  That was awesome.


----------



## michickenwrangler (May 18, 2010)

Cool, have fun with your goats. I enjoyed mine.

I had to give mine away a few weeks ago and it still aches me a bit to visit the goat section ... 

I need to get to your section of the woods sometime soon. I just LOVE that market there in Kalkaska. We were there with our rooster last year (long story) and stocked up on blueberries, raw honey and lots of other good stuff 

Actually, I'll be up at the Hopkins Creek trail camp last weekend in June for an endurance ride. 

Where does your son go to environmental camp?


----------



## Lil_Miss_Farmer_Chick (May 19, 2010)

michickenwrangler,
I was so sorry to hear about what happened with your goats.  I wanted to offer to house them for you but we are not set up yet.  I think we will just get done on time to get ours.  I think what was done was a shame, hopefully karma will return 3 fold on her.  

We love the Cherry Street market also, they have a great supply of fruits, veggies and beautiful plants.  They keep the costs low so it's affordable for everyone.  

My son went to the Leelanau Outdoor Center and my daughter just left yesterday to attend till Friday.  Let's see if she brings any mushrooms home with her.  

If your ever pass this way, stop by.  We don't have much visitors out here, so some company would be wonderful.  

What animals do you have in your yard?


----------



## michickenwrangler (May 19, 2010)

In the yard, just the chickens.

We board the horse at a stable about 10 miles north of here.

Maybe we'll plan a trip out that way in June, after school lets out. Any days good for you?

Want some Easter Eggers? DH wants me to thin down the flock a bit.


----------



## Lil_Miss_Farmer_Chick (May 20, 2010)

LOL, I have more than I can handle until freezer camp in September.  I have 2 EE's that we just love, love, love, but we have 44 total and I think we are pushing their space requirements a bit.  Now come September, that's another story.   I don't know about where you are at, but here if you put an ad on CL, the calls start immediately, and you have to turn people away.  

We are going to visit family in June from the 2nd - 9th, but after that we will be home the rest of the month.  With all the critters, I don't see any time away from the house for quite sometime.  

Let me know when you head up this way and we're good to go.  

We have 2 dogs (I'm in the process of retraining them), 7 cats, 1 harliquin bunny (sp?), 1 lonely hermit crab (all his friends died this year), and our fabulous 44 chickens (silkies, EE's, buff orps, barred rocks, D'uccles, and frizzles, we have about 90% roosters, arrrgghh.) We have one set of chicks that are 5 weeks of age and the others are 6 weeks.   I can't wait to add the kinders to the mix, my neighbors love me already for sure.


----------



## michickenwrangler (May 20, 2010)

One of my co-workers (the beef lady ... I'm the egg lady) took them.

Maybe mid-June or early July I'll pop up there. Again, I really want to go to the market. I guess I'll have to wait until you get your Kinders so we can check them out too 

Hot day! DH is barbecuing dinner (steak and burgers) and we're having pasta salad and sweet corn.

BTW, we live between Standish and West Branch on the Rifle River (the one you can't swear on) so Kalkaska is an easy 2 hr drive. It would be less but there is no direct route and going through Houghton Lake is a pain so we'd probably go through Grayling

BTW, any fire by you or are you safe?


----------



## Lil_Miss_Farmer_Chick (May 22, 2010)

The fire was over by camp grayling, thankfully about 25mins. away.  We could see the huge smoke cloud it made though. 

Houghton lake is a pain, but I like to go that way once in a while to shop at a different walmart.  I agree that going through grayling is prob. the quickest.  

I was over at cherry street 2 weeks ago and they had the most beautiful rose bushes.  I didn't dare buy, I seem to have a black thumb when it comes to roses.  

We pick up the Kinders next weekend.  Whoot!   We have so much to accomplish this weekend, I better break out the wheaties so I can keep up.  

I'm off to mow and weedwack.


----------



## Riverdale (May 23, 2010)

michickenwrangler said:
			
		

> We got about 7 of them growing near our garage, enough for DH to fry them up for a side dish.
> 
> Anyone started their garden yet?
> 
> Y


We square foot garden.  The first radishes are ready, with flowers on our peas.  The lettuce and spinach is ready to cut, too.
We'll have to replant our pole beans, as the last frost (about a week ago) got them *sad*.  Did not get them covered up.

We are in Gratiot county (almost in Montcalm Co).  Right in the middle of the mitten.

Roger


----------



## michickenwrangler (May 23, 2010)

DH found 5 more morels.

With all this hot weather we've been grilling every night.

Garden is mostly planted, just need to plant green beans (I forgot to get seeds!!!)

I'm looking forward to Memorial Day weekend. I have an endurance ride near Escanaba and this is the first year that the weather will be above 60 degrees!

When I went in 2008, it was only in the 40s. When I went in 2001, it snowed!


----------



## Lil_Miss_Farmer_Chick (May 24, 2010)

I have a feeling I won't get my garden put in this year.   We have so many projects going for the goats and chicks, my garden project keeps getting bumped.  I wanted raised plant beds this year.  I did start veggies in the house, but they took off to quick so I had to gift them to my neighbor who had already tilled her garden.  I have tons of weeds growing and I need to attack them.  

I love fresh veggies so hopefully I can get movin' and get mine planted.  

It just dawned on my after reading your post that we will be picking up the goats on the worst possible weekend.  The traffic will be a bear.  I think we will be driving a lot at night so hopefully it won't be too bad.  

Good luck on your endurance ride, Yikes! snow in May/June, only in MI.  LOL


----------



## michickenwrangler (May 24, 2010)

Well, it is da U.P. 

It looks like we're actually going to have a real summer this year. The last two were so cold.

Aren't you going south to get your goats? Maybe you'll luck out and go opposite of traffic. I went to a horse show a few years back that was outside of Lansing on Labor Day and I went south on Friday and north on Sunday, so it wasn't bad.

This weekend, I'm leaving early Sat. morning to give Izzie a chance to relax Sat. afternoon. Competing Sunday morning and coming back Sunday night, giving her a few days off after.

Thanks, Farmer Chick

Have fun "getting your goats"


----------



## Lil_Miss_Farmer_Chick (May 25, 2010)

Weather looks great for this weekend, we'll have lots to catch up on when you visit.  

Have a great time!


----------



## michickenwrangler (May 25, 2010)

Remember to post pics of your goats when you get them, Farmer Chick

Riverdale Roger, how does sq. foot gardening work for you? My mother lives in Saline on a subdivision lot and has been thinking of doing it. DO you get pretty good yields?


----------



## Riverdale (May 29, 2010)

michickenwrangler said:
			
		

> Remember to post pics of your goats when you get them, Farmer Chick
> 
> Riverdale Roger, how does sq. foot gardening work for you? My mother lives in Saline on a subdivision lot and has been thinking of doing it. DO you get pretty good yields?


We have 6 4'x4', 4 2'x4' and 1 4'x6'.  Our cukes, peas and beans (we run pole beans rather than bush) have a trellis to climb.

Our yeilds are pretty good for the amount of garden we have.  We usually have more lettuce and spinach than we can handle 

One of the advantages of sq ft is it is easy to cover, and that means the garden can be gotten in earlier (radishes, peas and onions in on Good Friday).

We also plant tighter than Mel (Bartholomew) reccomends (about 2/3 of his spacing), but then again, we have a good sized compost pile and lots of pohh to put them every year.

Lil_Miss_Farmer_Chick, I grew up in Boyne City, and my cousin lives just off M-32 west of Larry's Bar.  His kids are pretty active in the Antrim/Otsego Co 4-H

Roger


----------



## Lil_Miss_Farmer_Chick (May 29, 2010)

It is a small world we live in. 

I'm so happy to meet people with the same interest and it's even better when they live close by.  

Yay!  We leave in the wee hours of the morning to pick up the goats.  I am so excited.  

I will post pics as soon as possible.

Have a fabulous weekend everyone!


----------



## michickenwrangler (May 30, 2010)

We made it back!

Izzie and I had a very good weekend ... we won!!

She did great, I didn't have to tough my heels to her until we had gone 20 miles, this in all the heat and humidity!

Some riders saw a black bear, we didn't, but we did see the tracks.

When I went up in 2008, there were Bigfoot hunters aka "squatchers" looking for sasquatches up in the Hiawatha Nat'l Forest. We didn't see any this time (squatchers nor sasquatches )


Farmer Chick! Let's see dem goats, eh? (sorry! spent too much time in da U.P.)


----------



## Lil_Miss_Farmer_Chick (Jun 12, 2010)

Wow, it's been a crazy two weeks!  We went down to pick up the kinders (Thank you Lisa and Kelsee) at KinderKorner.  Their farm is beautiful.  They have a wonderful selection of goats and chickens.  

Then we went to NH to visit family.  We had a great time!

Here is my first try on posting pics so I hope it works.  

Photo #1 Left to Right  Onyx, Jingle Belle, Thurston, and Minnie






Photo #2 Thurston





Photo # 3 Jingle Belle





Photo # 4  Onyx, Minnie, Thruston, Jingle Belle





I love them so much already.


----------



## michickenwrangler (Jun 13, 2010)

Aww!!!

How cute!!

I like the little chamoisee (dun colored) ones!

You must be having a blast with them!

OK, how's mid-July sound for you for a visit? DH wants to get some cherries and we all want to make a trip to Cherry St. Market. My mother may tag along too. We're thinking maybe a Thursday.

How's that sound? My daughter would love seeing the goats.


----------



## Lil_Miss_Farmer_Chick (Jun 29, 2010)

OMG MCW,
I just realized that I never responded.    It's been so busy here with all the animals that I haven't been on here in a while.  Yikes, I'm so sorry.  Anytime in July would be great.    I am home most days.  Cherry festival is this coming week, we don't go, but we sure see the traffic heading to it.  I was over to cherry street the other day looking at plants, I wish I had a bigger wallet.  
I love the goats so much.  They are such characters.  They love hanging out with the chickens.  

I saw your wonderful pics of your horse trail ride.  It looked so beautiful up there.  I'm glad you had a great time.  Just PM me when you think you'll head up this way, and I'll make sure I'm home.


----------



## michickenwrangler (Jun 29, 2010)

It's OK, Farmer_Chick, I just assumed you were busy with your goats 

I had another endurance ride last weekend, took 2nd this time. It was in your neck of the woods 2, about 8 miles north of M-42 at the Hopkins Creek trail head.

I'll shoot you a PM, probably in the next week or 2


----------



## caroln62 (Jul 2, 2010)

Hi all,
I dont have time to read the whole thread right now but I am in SW MI   I just joined this forum.
I am looking at some land to start a small homestead.  Looking forward to meeting all the Michiganders

Carol


----------



## Lil_Miss_Farmer_Chick (Jul 2, 2010)

Welcome Carol 

BYH is a great place for finding information and connecting with new friends who share the same passions!  Homesteading is a labor of love and so is keeping animals, Enjoy!

MCW, looking forward to it.  Way go , can't wait to see the pics!  

edited for spelling.


----------



## michickenwrangler (Jul 2, 2010)

caroln62 said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> I dont have time to read the whole thread right now but I am in SW MI   I just joined this forum.
> I am looking at some land to start a small homestead.  Looking forward to meeting all the Michiganders
> 
> Carol




Homesteading is the thing to do in Michigan these days with our economy, such that it is.

Start with chickens and a garden and I can guarantee that it will expand from there. Soon you'll want an orchard too, then dairy animals or fleece animals ... then some meat critters of some sort.

Nice thing about Michigan is, even though we're cold, we have plenty of water and great soil so lots of stuff thrives nicely here.

The SW, being warmer and wetter, you can grow stuff that many of us can't like peaches and apricots.

Good luck and keep us updated!


----------



## Lil_Miss_Farmer_Chick (Jul 2, 2010)

I find that once you start with one thing, then it's another, then all of a sudden you have a whole farm.   Life is good!  
I wouldn't want to live anywhere else (except Scotland, but I have to wait for the kids to finish growing up before that happens).


----------



## rebecky1305 (Sep 10, 2010)

Hello Michigan. Anyone from the Lansing or surrounding areas? I am looking for someone who would be willing to board 2 nigerian dwarf goats. They are both wethers, disbudded, and about 7-8 months old. Have had shots and wormed. Very friendly. Would like to keep them about 15 minutes from south Lansing. Could pay about $40 a month for their care. Please e-mail or respond here if you could help out. Thanks.


----------



## Riverdale (Oct 3, 2010)

If all goes well, we might be doubling our 3 acres next year 

Welcome Carol!  I am just west of Alma,. Right now, we have 14 hens and 1 roo.  We are planning on a couple Gineau Hogs next spring.  If we are able to expand, then we'll get a couple sheep and a couple goats.  Ohh, and we are going to have some turkeys again next year (hopefully either Bourbons, Slates or Palms)


----------



## michickenwrangler (Oct 3, 2010)

Everyone getting ready for winter? 

We still need to get pellets for the pellet stove, but other than that we're set. We still have 1 ton leftover from last year, so we're not in a rush. I noticed that the price went down mid-winter just because stores were trying to get rid of them.

Enjoying fall colors?


----------



## burntmuch (Oct 3, 2010)

Another one from Michigan here. Im in Montrose. Right between Saginaw & flint. Got started with chickens . Right now Ive got 26. 9 layers I rooster & 16 meat birds. Gonna be doing some feeder pigs in the spring.  So I came over here to do some research on raising pigs


----------



## Riverdale (Oct 10, 2010)

michickenwrangler said:
			
		

> Everyone getting ready for winter?
> 
> We still need to get pellets for the pellet stove, but other than that we're set. We still have 1 ton leftover from last year, so we're not in a rush. I noticed that the price went down mid-winter just because stores were trying to get rid of them.
> 
> Enjoying fall colors?


Looking at getting a multifuel furnace next spring.  That way we can burn cherry pits (which are cheaper yet) too!

The colors are pretty, but I am not ready for snow....


----------



## michickenwrangler (Oct 28, 2010)

So how did ya's manage through Wind Storm 2010? We lost power for about 36 hours but otherwise unscathed. We're down in the Rifle River Valley so the winds are never very strong down here. Unfortunately, we're connected to the grid in the highlands ... and a tree came down on a wire.

Looking forward to a hot shower tonight.


----------



## Lil_Miss_Farmer_Chick (Oct 29, 2010)

We lost a lot of limbs off our willow tree, but not power so we are very thankful.  We kept the chickens locked up in the coop for 2 days, I was afraid that my little silkies would get blown away.  They looked very happy to get out and about this morning.    We have a couple of hours clean up to do this weekend, but all and all we came through fine.  I'm glad to hear your ok and hope you have power soon.


----------



## michickenwrangler (Oct 29, 2010)

You had your goats up for sale awhile ago, didn't you?

What happened?

Sorry we never got out this summer. The last few weeks were very busy.


----------



## RustyDHart (Dec 24, 2010)

NW Michigan....Antrim Co. ....just over the line from Charlevoix Co.


----------



## cattlecait (Jan 27, 2011)

I know of at least one other person, what about the rest? Yoopers or Trolls (under the bridge)?


----------



## michickenwrangler (Mar 12, 2011)

Giving a bump to the Michigan thread. What is everyone up to?

Will it EVER stop snowing??!!


----------



## pairadice (Mar 26, 2011)

Upper Michigan here, just waiting for the snow to melt, for my last ewe to lamb, and for my Border Collie to have her pups.  My first herding trial of the season is 6 weeks away so I need the snow to go away so I can get into the big fields to train my youg dogs!!!


----------



## michickenwrangler (Mar 26, 2011)

Yeah, you're WAY up there. I'm about halfway up the Mitt.

I see you have sheep. I'm thinking of getting a few sheep next summer. Do you breed? Will you have some extra lambs?


----------



## Riverdale (Apr 17, 2011)

MCW will it ever stop snowing?  It is here just west of Alma right now.  Hard enough to stick.  PPPPPTTTTTT!

Rusty, I grew up on Korthase Road, halfway between Pesek and Rogers.  Still have family just on Tebo School Road just off 32.

Hope the weather gets this out of it's system, need to plant my peas, radishes, spinach and kale next Friday!


----------



## burntmuch (Apr 17, 2011)

Yep just checked the weather, Light snow. Gotta love MIchigan


----------



## michickenwrangler (Apr 20, 2011)

We have ice everywhere. It kinda half melted today and everything is a mucky mess.

I just want things to dry up!


----------



## hillbillycitygirl (May 19, 2011)

is there another michigan thread that I am missing? I found the one under michigan homesteading but the background is so dark I am having a hard time reading, and its kinda annoying.


----------



## hillbillycitygirl (May 19, 2011)

wow, not much going on in the michigan thread, what a bummer. I wanted to know if anyone had a henry milker for their goats and what they thought of it, or if they had one for sale. 

Thanks!


----------



## michickenwrangler (May 22, 2011)

Nope, sorry,don't have a Henry milker. Maybe look at the Hoegger's catalog.

Garden is started: potatoes, onions, carrots, celery. For flowers I've got marigolds, morning glories and cardinal flowers.

Also trying to find an oriole feeder. Most stores I've been to say they are a seasonal item and are all out. First time seeing orioles hanging out around here.


----------



## hillbillycitygirl (May 23, 2011)

michickenwrangler said:
			
		

> Nope, sorry,don't have a Henry milker. Maybe look at the Hoegger's catalog.
> 
> Garden is started: potatoes, onions, carrots, celery. For flowers I've got marigolds, morning glories and cardinal flowers.
> 
> Also trying to find an oriole feeder. Most stores I've been to say they are a seasonal item and are all out. First time seeing orioles hanging out around here.


just get some oranges, cut it in half and set it out. Orioles love oranges. Thats what we feed ours and we have about 4 pair that eat them.


----------



## michickenwrangler (May 23, 2011)

Thanks, I'll try it


----------



## PJisaMom (May 29, 2011)

Ok... I'll stop in here, too... 

West Michigan... Just slightly north of Grand Rapids... on our our 7 acres of paradise... 

Can it ever stop raining?  

I have 5 goats (2 Alpine wethers, 3 ND does - one due at the end of June for babies!!!!), 6 chickens (2 Buff O's, 2 Speckled Sussex, 1 SL Wyandotte, and 1 EE), 1 Great Pyrenees, and soon have 1 Miniature Horse (just as soon as the transportation is settled).  

Hello, everyone!!!!


----------



## michickenwrangler (May 30, 2011)

I'm on the east side of the state so we are drier. I was in the UP this weekend and from Sat. afternoon to Sunday afternoon it was nice and dry and sunny.


----------



## rj8607 (Jun 30, 2011)

Hey all! I'm new here, just got back into Rabbits. I was on BYC for the last couple of years until I moved and then coons and minks got my chickens before I could transport them  I'm in Mid-Michigan (Lansing area) I'm mom to three Polish Rabbits (A brood doe (Broken black), a breeding buck(Black) and a show doe(Black) and one three year old (life gets crazy to say the least!) I'm going to attempt to start a rabbitry and see how that goes. 

Rachel


----------



## michickenwrangler (Aug 2, 2011)

How's everyone handling the heat and rain this year?

I hate it. I actually miss winter.


----------



## burntmuch (Aug 2, 2011)

This heat is tuff. My garden is all but dead. Ive been watering tomatoes Just to keep them going. I wish the rain would have been spread out over the whole summer. My pigs are doing pretty good though.


----------



## hillbillycitygirl (Aug 22, 2011)

is anyone here interested in helping me when my husband and I go away for our anniversary? I am looking for someone to milk my two nubians. My father in law said he will take care of the chickens and rabbits. Our anniversary is in Nov (getting an early start) plus we want to go to Chicago to visit some friends in a few weeks (only for two days) 

pm me if you can help out.  All the milk is yours to keep when you milk for me. lol 

we live in Newaygo by the Croton Dam


----------



## RaveMoon (Sep 11, 2011)

I live in Traverse City!


----------



## DRPepper (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm in Michigan 

Macomb county, specifically


----------



## hillbillycitygirl (Sep 25, 2011)

anyone around the Newaygo area who has a nubian buck (doesnt have to be registered) for stud service?  Also, I am looking for another doe (currently in milk) to purchase, something with higher milk fat than a nubian. any pointers would be fantastic.  I cant do as much as I would like with just nubians because they have low milk fat content and I want to make butter too....and Im stuck with yogurt and milk lol.  


Thanks!
Jamie


----------



## Stacykins (Oct 7, 2011)

Heylo! Yooper checking in. I know the Michigander thread on BackyardChickens is a happening place, so of course I have to poke my nose in here!


----------



## RustyDHart (Oct 10, 2011)

Checking in as well.....I live in the Nortwest part of the LP.  About 1 hr. North of Traverse City.....   Just got back from a Poultry show down state this past weekend......   Fall colors are leaving us....way too soon....


----------



## Stacykins (Oct 10, 2011)

RustyDHart said:
			
		

> Checking in as well.....I live in the Nortwest part of the LP.  About 1 hr. North of Traverse City.....   Just got back from a Poultry show down state this past weekend......   Fall colors are leaving us....way too soon....


Cool, where abouts was the poultry show? I know some poultry event was going on in Birch Run, but I couldn't make it, personally.


----------



## RustyDHart (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes...Birch Run....they had 116 exhibitors and 978 birds.....Good show!


----------



## nmihunter (Nov 24, 2011)

I just wanted to say hello from Charlevoix, I grew up in 4-h and now that Im married with kids I'm trying to convince my city raised wife to get more animals than just 8 chickens.


----------



## MommaBugg (Nov 26, 2011)

In North East Michigan here!

I am looking to purchase nigerian dwarfs(or similar size) next spring/ summer. I hope to get a doe in milk, or a doe ready to breed and a buck.

Looking for good dairy stock, pygmy or dwarf. Would like them to be in milk or ready to breed or close to it.

I am located in Hillman, between Atlanta and Alpena. I am looking for a breeder within a 50 mile radius.


----------



## Stacykins (Nov 26, 2011)

Hope you find exactly the doe you are looking for MommaBug!


----------



## Farmerboy (Jan 21, 2012)

Hi all,

I am from Kent county, West Michigan. I have been part of BYC for a year, and we got 2 bull calves, so added BYH on the list. 
We may have a family cow in the spring. So excited!


----------



## ScioValley (Feb 2, 2012)

Howdy y'all! Been surfin' BYC for a couple of years, figured I'd jump in BYH as well. Quite the resource to say the least....good folks, great info..... many thanks to everyone who makes it possible. Located w. Ann Arbor, Washtenaw Co. We have a variety of rare breed chickens, American Chinchilla Rabbits and 'Baby Kitty'. 'BK' was adopted to manage an over-population of chipmunks.......aside from target practice, what are chipmunks good for?


----------



## Dascountry (Feb 23, 2012)

Hey there Michigan.....I'm located in the NE part of the tip of the mit  Just introduced myself on the new born forum (cute)  This looks like a great place to get some more knowledge about my little critters that won't stay little for long.  Nice to meet all of you.


----------



## Dascountry (Feb 28, 2012)

Hey Michiganders out there!  Where are you?  Lets get this post going.  I feel so alone here by myself


----------



## Stacykins (Feb 28, 2012)

Haha, unfortunately the Michigan thread here on BYH is rather inactive compared to the one on BYC (a sistersite). We're here though


----------



## Farmerboy (Feb 28, 2012)

Hi Dascountry!  I am Farmerboy16 from BYC. 
I know its very slooow here! 

Well, my dad and I are going to the Dairy Auction on Thursday to see what is like, as we are looking for a bred heifer for a family cow in the spring.


----------



## Dascountry (Feb 28, 2012)

I've been bouncing from site to site.  Keeps me quessing on whats what.  Farmerboy we have two little calves right now.  Red (his name) is for some beef later on and Brownie will be our bull.  We've been looking for another heifer since we lost our little Gertie about a week and a half ago.  She was only 2 weeks.  Brownie is a jersey but we'd like another angus to breed with him.  We've had cattle before but just for beef.  Preque Isle was lifted from the TB zone but they found 3 TB positive deer this past season so now all the cattle need to be tested no matter what age.  And we are under the TB zone AGAIN.  It's all rather confusing at times   We've been to the stock yard in GAYLORD.  As a matter of fact thats where we got out Red.  It is rather exciting, so have a good time, and I hope you find what you are looking for.


----------



## Stacykins (Feb 29, 2012)

So who else is getting pounded by a blizzard? Seven or eight inches already with 5-8 more expected. Winds are driving the snow vertically. When I walked to the chicken coop, about five minutes later when I walked back to the house, my tracks had been erased completely! This is the first real winter storm to hit.


----------



## Farmerboy (Feb 29, 2012)

Well, its raining here and very hard winds. Temp is 34 degrees. There still a bit of snow left from last week's storm.


----------



## Dascountry (Feb 29, 2012)

Snowing and windy here temp 32, schools are closed and I'm gunna stay home and inside!  Looks like mini snow tornados outside


----------



## ScioValley (Feb 29, 2012)

Sad to report: 
Our animals have been evicted from our 2.5 acre agri-zoned property. We had a pretty tight, clean and well managed self sustainable operation... Thanks to new development and citified neighbors we have lost our homestead. If you have any animals other than domestic pets on less than 5 acres your 'livestock' will be subject to eviction as well. This includes chickens, rabbits and other 'small' critters not considered as pets. Ordinance enforcement is coming your way- per Lodi Township, Michigan. 

Sad times for an already struggling agricultural community...


----------



## Stacykins (Feb 29, 2012)

ScioValley said:
			
		

> Sad to report:
> Our animals have been evicted from our 2.5 acre agri-zoned property. We had a pretty tight, clean and well managed self sustainable operation... Thanks to new development and citified neighbors we have lost our homestead. If you have any animals other than domestic pets on less than 5 acres your 'livestock' will be subject to eviction as well. This includes chickens, rabbits and other 'small' critters not considered as pets. Ordinance enforcement is coming your way- per Lodi Township, Michigan.
> 
> Sad times for an already struggling agricultural community...


I am so sorry to hear that. A huge blow against self sustainability. It isn't like you were keeping animals in mud and slime, or smelly conditions. Nope, some people just have a problem against anything that isn't neat and orderly and in tune with their little 'paradise' of keeping up with the Jones'.


----------



## Dascountry (Feb 29, 2012)

ScioValley said:
			
		

> Sad to report:
> Our animals have been evicted from our 2.5 acre agri-zoned property. We had a pretty tight, clean and well managed self sustainable operation... Thanks to new development and citified neighbors we have lost our homestead. If you have any animals other than domestic pets on less than 5 acres your 'livestock' will be subject to eviction as well. This includes chickens, rabbits and other 'small' critters not considered as pets. Ordinance enforcement is coming your way- per Lodi Township, Michigan.
> 
> Sad times for an already struggling agricultural community...


Wow how sad is that...sorry to hear that you had to get rid of the livestock.  We've got 45 acres here and so far off the main track we only have to worry about the bear and coyotes and other smaller critters getting after our animals.  No neighbors close to speak of.  A couple of hunting camps, and cottages around the lake.  I have noticed that we have 4 year rounders now at the lake when there was only one 10 years ago.  Its truly a shame that people under 5 acres can't have the operations that help feed thier  own familes.  Espeally when its AG zoned to begin with. But that is what happens with the suburbs expanding, soon no country living left


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 21, 2012)

This weather is KILLING me! I can't handle such dramatic weather shifts. I was outside doing outside work, and it is so hot outside. I just checked the weather and it says it fells like 86 degrees  in March! And there is a very stiff wind here, but not the refreshing kind, but the blast furnace kind.

There is a reason I live in the northern areas, so it isn't beastly hot.


----------



## Dascountry (Mar 21, 2012)

Its 86 out right now...just can't take this heat already....I need some cool weather to clear the yard.  I hear it's coming back next week though.


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 21, 2012)

Dascountry said:
			
		

> Its 86 out right now...just can't take this heat already....I need some cool weather to clear the yard.  I hear it's coming back next week though.


Yea, so the forecast said. I am hoping it cools off soon.


----------



## Farmerboy (Mar 21, 2012)

Stacykins said:
			
		

> Dascountry said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can barely do anything outside, and have been having headaches from the heat. Almost 90 degrees today!  I hate it! I am so looking forward to cooler weather!!!


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 22, 2012)

So I have kids reserved at a local breeder. My first choice doe for a doeling kidded with one doe, and the breeder is retaining the kid. No biggie! But my second choice doe kidded, and had a doeling and buck. But the doeling was stuck in the birth canal until the vet was able to free her. They managed to revive her, but it'll be a rough few days, apparently the kid isn't enthusiastic about eating yet. I really hope the kid pulls through and thrives, I am worried just like a new mother!


----------



## michickenwrangler (Mar 25, 2012)

Hey Michiganiacs. Been a member on here for a few years but I've been lapsed since last fall. Just checking in to see how everyone is enjoying the spring weather. We're going to get seeds started soon and we got some more raspberry, blackberry plants added as well as adding a few fruit trees. One of our hazelnut shrubs accidentally got mowed and we want to get a few more hazelnuts. We've got some new bantam chicks (should update the sig line). Probably going riding here in an hour or so.


----------



## michickenwrangler (Mar 26, 2013)

Bumping this thread since we have some more Michigan members.

What's everyone's spring/summer plans?

Mine's the usual gardening/horseback riding/tending to goats & children.

Stacykins, I plan to be in your neck of the woods Memorial Day weekend, I usually do the Grand Island Endurance Ride outside of Rapid River ever year.


----------



## lhawes (Mar 26, 2013)

I am in Mid Michigan as well, and new to BYH! I have been on BYC for awhile now, but we just started our new adventure into goats. My husband wanted to get a small family farm going, so we are in the process of growing that.


----------



## Emzi00 (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi, my name is Emma and I'm in mid-michigan as well...between bay city and midland. It's nice to see others are in the area


----------



## michickenwrangler (Apr 21, 2013)

Hi Emma, where are you at in Michigan? I'm between West Branch and Standish.

Glad we finally got some sun and warmth, letting the ground dry up some.

We're getting 25 chicks this week. Need to get stuff ready for them.


----------



## Emzi00 (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm near the Auburn area.. My brother just got chicks as well.


----------



## nluoma (Jun 6, 2013)

Hello from SE Michigan. I'm planning to get goats, and am in the middle of doing my research. Unfortunately I don't know anyone who has goats. Since BYC has been so much help with my chickens, I figured I'd check out this site and see who's here.


----------



## lhawes (Sep 7, 2013)

Not sure if it is ok to post this here, but I thought I would give it a try as I am desperate to rehome our goat friends. Unfortunately we have some sad news. Apparently after having our little mini-farm for over a year, the county has decided that we are not 'zoned' for farm animals and has ordered us to remove our goat family from our property. We are also in the midst of relocating out of state, so you can imagine our frustration and disappointment! So with deep regret, we are offering our entire herd for sale and need them to go to their new homes ASAP - all offers will be considered however we would like to get about $2000 for the herd. The herd consist of 7 does, 2 bucks, and 1 wether. Most of them are registered, or can be registered. Some placed very well at fair this year and come from great milking lines. We have Rosasharn, Cesars Villa, Maple Ridge, Irish Whispers, and Kyeema Ridge lines.

3 does - ADGA registered
1 doeling (born 7/12) - registerable but we have not registered her yet
3 does - unregistered but from great milking lines!
1 Buck - registered
1 buckling (born 6/21) - registerable but we have not registered him yet
1 wether - wonderful boy but wethers can not be registered. He came with 3 of the girls that we got and is their little buddy!

Two of the does have been bred to our buck. He also got out of the pen one time and we are unsure if he got any of the others. Two of the does are also still in milk and we have gotten up to a quart a day from them. Need to sell ASAP - please if interested come to us as all offers will be considered. 

We are not able to ship at all, so local pick up would be needed. We are located in Shaftsburg/Perry Michigan.

Thank you to anyone that can help us.


----------



## Elyssia001 (Mar 26, 2014)

Wow, this thread has been sleeping for a while!

My name is Lina (short for Angelina) and my husband and I live in a small suburb of Detroit. We're currently renting a house on 1/10th of an acre, but we hope to be buying our own place within an hour's drive of our office in Livonia. We're trying for at least 5 acres where we can become as food independent as possible.

Right now we have a tank of tropical fish, an old GSD-mix named Jessi, and a guinea pig named Meggie. Once we get our own place, I would like to raise chickens, rabbits, and keep a few milch goats. If there is room I would also love to keep a small flock of tunis sheep.

A hot topic for discussion in the Backyard Chicken’s forum is concerning the delay of the Site Selection GAMMPS for RTF protection. Has everyone here contacted the members of the board to express your dislike of them?


----------



## PoultryQueen101 (Aug 14, 2014)

Im not from michigan, but I live below you. I saw your add on craigslist. I bet you dont have them any more, but I wish we had gotten into goats last year.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Apr 11, 2015)

Hi fellow Michiganians! I'm from the Upper Peninsula!


----------



## Herdcutter (Jun 20, 2017)

Hello from TC


----------



## misfitmorgan (Jun 20, 2017)

Wow i never knew this thread existed 

We live North of Oscoda and South of Alpena on Lake Huron.


----------

